# Continental Grand Prix 4000 S II --vs. -- Grand Prix 4-Season



## r0gue (May 21, 2015)

Hi all! Thinking about fattening up to 28s to smooth out the ride a bit. I have been riding 25 Grand Prix 4-Seasons for a while with good results. I was going to get the 28s in that size, but I'm not finding them online anywhere stateside (not yet anyways). But I started thinking about the Grand Prix 4000 S II which I did find at one of my favorite web-stores. Seems a bit lighter. I would assume perhaps a bit softer..? 

The 4-Season reads as having "Optimal combination of high mileage and function in *low temperatures*". That got me thinking that I do ride down into the low 40s, maybe even high 30s. 

So if you would, for those "in-the-know", any input on considering these two tires?

THANKS!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Be aware that the 28mm 4000S II measures about 31mm on 17mm rims while the 28 mm 4 season will eventually loosen up to just below 28mm on the same rims. I do like these tires as I do the GP 4 season.

Low 40's -high 30's are not really "low temperatures", at least for tires. Either tire will be fine. 

The main difference between them is the puncture resistance on the 4 season being higher however with the 4k SII inflating to 30-31mm widths, the pressure could be lowered and when this happens the puncture resistance gets higher on any tire.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Saying a tire performs well in low temps it a bit of a joke. Some tires are better for shoulder seasons and winter when there happens to be crap on the road and increased pot hole but that has nothing to do with temps per se.

YOu're kind of comparing apples to oranges. An all purpose tire compared to what's pretty much a full on race tire. You don't need to race to enjoy race tires and by the same token racers don't have to accept less flat protection just because they so decide based on that you want. A race tire or something with a little more protection at the expense of a little speed and smooth ride. Not the the 4 seasons are 'slow' and the 4000s are foolishly flat prone. We're talking minor trade offs but they are trade offs.


----------



## r0gue (May 21, 2015)

dcgriz said:


> Be aware that the 28mm 4000S II measures about 31mm on 17mm rims while the 28 mm 4 season will eventually loosen up to just below 28mm on the same rims.


Whoa! Didn't know that! Super glad I posted. And thankful for that info. Out of the Shopping Cart they go. 

Anyone know a good US source for Conti 4-Seasons in 28?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I got about 2100 miles out of my rear GP 4 seasons before the cord was showing, and that was mostly Winter riding. They are great Winter tires, very sticky feeling new and good grip well below Zero. GP4000s go 3500 miles for me pretty easily. GP4 seasons are more puncture resistant than the 4000s based on my experience. For me, 4 Seasons in the Winter, and 4000s Spring through Fall. 

For what it's worth, 25mm tires of each have the same width (26mm) on my Zipp 101s


----------

